# Opera Coming Back to BSD?



## tzoi516 (Jun 23, 2014)

> "Linux is highly secure and performs well, even on machines with limited memory or suboptimal hardware", says Opera. "Not all of us can afford the latest Mac or Windows machines, not all of us want proprietary operating systems, and some of us simply love using Linux. But, everyone agrees that they should have access to a beautiful browser".



Click here to read article ...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2014)

You meant to say, "Opera coming back to Linux?"


----------



## tzoi516 (Jun 23, 2014)

No, the question mark was intended. 

Wasn't Opera ported from the Linux code?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2014)

If I remember correctly there was a Linux binary which could be run using the Linux emulation layer. But as far as I know it was never released as (open) source.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2014)

Digging around a little :e

http://www.freshports.org/www/opera/

But I think that was a binary release, not built from source.


----------



## tzoi516 (Jun 23, 2014)

I don't know "ak@freebsd.org", who is the maintainer, but the source came from some where. My understanding was that Opera never supported BSD and the code was pulled from Linux, hence why there hasn't been an updated version since the Linux version was pulled.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 23, 2014)

I think it was Opera themselves that provided it. Looks like it was binary release only. So unless Opera also plans to support FreeBSD we can only hope for one that runs on the Linux emulation layer. The currently released Linux version is not compatible though, there's only a Linux 64 bit version.

http://www.opera.com/download/guide/?custom=yes


----------



## Beastie (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, Opera for Linux has "finally" been released today after over a year of waiting for Linux users (Opera 15 to 23 were Windows and Mac only). I was starting to think it would be the Duke Nukem Forever of browsers.

Opera has always been proprietary software. It has been available in the ports tree as a binary, both in Linux compatibility as well as natively.

Opera ASA developers have said more than once that the new version of the browser would not support FreeBSD natively. A few months ago, one of them half-jokingly said on their blogs that there would be more developers than users or something like that. *shrugs*

I've also noticed the current Linux version is available for amd64 only, but they also said they'll _look into other potential platforms to support_, whatever that's supposed to mean.


----------

